# Everything you need to re-flash & root



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello folks, None of the files i'm linking are mine. All the credit goes to Hacker, Th3ory, P3droid, motorola and others that i'm sure I missed. Download all 3 files. Open flash_tools first and follow the ReadFirst.txt. I hope it all makes sense. The all_flashable_fxz_tar.gz download is huge. Almost 700 gigs. But it should be everything you need. There is a tar tool to extract everything the flash_tools zip.

all_flash here http://mediafire.com/download.php?4wtp88c5y7nrwuk

flash_tools here http://db.tt/ndbknDPs

updates here http://db.tt/of27GkA0


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Almost 700 gigs.


700!!???? Do you mean 7 maybe??? Lol...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I meant 700 mb........oops


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I meant 700 mb........oops


Oh okay..I was bout to be like WOAH....lol


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Hello folks, None of the files i'm linking are mine. All the credit goes to Hacker, Th3ory, P3droid, motorola and others that i'm sure I missed. Download all 3 files. Open flash_tools first and follow the ReadFirst.txt. I hope it all makes sense. The all_flashable_fxz_tar.gz download is huge. Almost 700 gigs. But it should be everything you need. There is a tar tool to extract everything the flash_tools zip.
> 
> all_flash here http://mediafire.com/download.php?4wtp88c5y7nrwuk
> 
> ...


What exactly is this?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Its p3's moto-fastboot, th3ory's root script, moto's fastboot images (the ones that we can still flash after taking leaked OTA's) 5.2.1 drivers for 32 and 64 bit pc's, rsd lite 5.5. 5.7.893 & 5.8.894 stock updates. Instructions on how to flash everything.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Its p3's moto-fastboot, th3ory's root script, moto's fastboot images (the ones that we can still flash after taking leaked OTA's) 5.2.1 drivers for 32 and 64 bit pc's, rsd lite 5.5. 5.7.893 & 5.8.894 stock updates. Instructions on how to flash everything.


How is this different from DHs fastboot? Is this the answer to getting your phone to accept the latest OTA even if we've installed leaks?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

No. th3ory's 2.1 only has the system image. If you go back to 5.5.886 or f#@K up webtop, you need the grfs.img to flash so stock recovery will at least accept the update zip to 5.7.893. Also, you need the preinstall image or you will get a tmp/sideload error. I included the drivers, a tar.gz extractor to unpack the big download and its handy to have anyways.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

i was able to fast boot my webtop and sytem, load 2.1 restore then install CWR upgrade for 893. now i am stock ota and have just deodexed.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Timmy. Forgive me for my ignorance but what is the purpose of all this? I mean the difference between this and dh tool

Is this to accept the new ota? If your on the stock kernel that is?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

If your on the stock kernal, then you should be able to take the OTA anyways.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> If your on the stock kernal, then you should be able to take the OTA anyways.


Yeah I know that but your saying you need stock webtop etc...


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

This is for people like me who accidently format webtop in CWR, or for those that flashed to 5.5.893 (which flashes a new kernal) and want to get to 5.7.893, until a flashable kernal is made.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

And yes, you need the stock webtop and preinstall.


----------



## BionicRockinTh3oryRoms (Oct 14, 2011)

*Way too Complicated for Me think I'll *just stick to* [K]IN3TX it shows me running 5.8.894 anyway.*​


----------

